

Brilliant essay explaining why Arc won't be open source - byrneseyeview
http://infinityis.blogspot.com/2006/04/why-paul-graham-wont-release-arc-paul.html

======
dfranke
I saw this when it was first published. I remember thinking it had to be a
troll because nobody could possibly be that stupid.

~~~
icky
The other problem with his argument is that the effort to reimplement a
lightweight language is often less than the effort required to cope with a
closed (read: crippled) implementation.

------
theoneill
Most brilliant part: "Even at that, Y-combinator is funding would-be Arc-
competitors like Infogami."

------
tzury
> (eql (not open-source) nil)

T

>

